# Craftsman Model 536.82560 from 50’s or 60’s. Need help with carb linkage and handle controls



## Tstornant (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi, I am looking for any help I can get on the configuration of the carburetor linkage and cables, if any that connect to it.
As a potentially related issue, I have a throttle on the handle bars depicted in picture 3 circled in red that had a cable running to it at some point. It is now missing, what does this control? Engine Speed?


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

OK, looks like your engine is an H60. Classic Engines » Craftsman 
I have seen several different "older" Tecumseh powered machines with a throttle control on the handle, so I believe you are correct on that being what the part circled in red is.
In the Repairs and Maintenance Forum "stickies" there is a wealth of Tecumseh information and Manuals.
Although the governor and linkage may be slightly different, the H60 "speed controls" and linkage area of the 4 stroke manual may offer some good guidance. Tecumseh Technician's Handbook - 4 Stroke


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like more precisely it's a Tecumseh H60 75264G
I also noticed a discussion re the linkage on this exact model number at
Tecumseh H60 linkage


----------

